# اهداء الي كل الاخوان المهندسين العرب والمهتمين بهذا المجال



## tand (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لمحبي البوينق767-747-737
هذه اول مشاركه اتمني ان يستفيد منها الجميع
ومن يريد المزيد فعليه التحديد.(الطائرة-الجزء) وسوف احاول بقدر الامكان
لاتنسونا من الدعاء.


----------



## جاسر (13 مايو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## tand (13 مايو 2006)

يتبع لما سبق


----------



## tand (20 مايو 2006)

يتبع لما سبق


----------



## مغرور (21 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخوي


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

اكثر من رائع و فى انتظار المزيد يا اخى العزيز 5/5


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

ياريت يا اخى اى شى عن العدادات و اجهزة القياس و اجهزة الاستشعار الخاصة بها
Any thing about instruments and there sensors


----------



## tand (24 مايو 2006)

تحت امرك ل ياخي Tripoli .

نسال الله التوفيق و السداد


----------



## Tripoli (24 مايو 2006)

أخى العزيز Tand
مايؤمر عليك ظالم..
شكرا شكرا شكرا
كنت ابحث عن تفاصيل عن الطيار اللآلي هل يمكن أن أجدها عندك ؟
وفقك الله و سدد خطاك..
سلام


----------



## tand (24 مايو 2006)

للا سف ياخي Tripoli 
الملف الذي طلبت حجمه كبير جدا ولا يمكن رفعه ,ولكن سوف احاول تقسيمه قريبا.


----------



## Tripoli (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي و الله ما تقصر .. وفقك الله..


----------



## tand (3 يونيو 2006)

يتبع لما سبق


----------



## م المصري (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يا سلام يا صديقي لو النموذج الرياضي لهذه الطائره و المعادلات الرياضيه التي توصف العلاقه بين اسطح التجكم و حركة الطائره 
طلب دمه تقيل مش كده؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## a7med4u (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جاري التحميل مشكو اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يناير 2007)

معلومات جيدة
شكراً


----------



## mohsenmill (15 يناير 2007)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وجدي_1405 (15 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على الرابط و وفق الله لما تحبه و يرضاه


----------

